# Training/club in Connecticut?



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of any training clubs in CT? Looking for either schutzhund, agility, etc that is open for new members and beginners. I wanna do something with my two but can't find anything online.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bump still having no success finding anything in CT.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have heard good things about Mike Baton in Norwich, CT. I don't have personal experience with him though. See his link below. He breads working GSD and has 30yrs experience training. 

American K9 Academy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can also contact Kandi at Rokanhaus for schutzhund I think they practice in MA tho..

For agility there is Paws N Effect in Hamden, they have great trainers..For obedience/agility I would highly recommend Dog Training Obedience Classes in Cheshire Connecticut She has gsd experience and I hear is wonderful. 

Also there is Canine Sports Center in Goshen, obed/agility classes..also good.


----------

